# what kind of 3d scores?



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

what are you guys putting up for scores on a 28 target course scoring 12's?


----------



## athomPT (Dec 14, 2008)

Been shooting 3d for 1.5 seasons now, bowhunter last year and open this year. My scores avg between 185-195 for 20 target course.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I shoot 32 targets and I put up a 326 on my last shoot.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

My average is 250-260 with a 25 target shoot. Did bad today only shot a 234. My best is 328 with 30 targets.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

well I have only been at 3 different 3-d shoots and on a 20 target 3d course with the scores being, 1, 5, 10 and 12 I shot a 181, and when I went to a big 3d shoot with most of my targets being 30 yards and up to 45 yards and there being 25 targets having a 5,8,10, and 12 ring I shot a 222 but that was when I had the 27.5" mods on my monster instead of 27's and I only had 2 12's that day and I did okay but not my best I know and I just started shooting 3d.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

last ones i shot were last year at state... shot a 311 and a 312 on a 30 target course


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

N7709K said:


> last ones i shot were last year at state... shot a 311 and a 312 on a 30 target course


Wow! That's some nice scores, especially for open class! Does ibo have any 12rings or is that only asa; I can't remember at the time. If not than the total possible score is 330, right?

Last year I was averaged in the low 280's but that was in bh class.

I've only been able to shoot at one shoot so far this year and I shot alright, but it's taking me awhile to get the hang of the hinge, so I haven't be able to shoot very much distance yet this year.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

ibo is 11's asa is 12's with some 14's

this was just a shoot put one at the state indoor, so i shot it a couple times for fun.. it was pretty cool


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

N7709K said:


> ibo is 11's asa is 12's with some 14's
> 
> this was just a shoot put one at the state indoor, so i shot it a couple times for fun.. it was pretty cool


Cool, never got to shoot an indoor shoot before. Always thought it would be kind of fun to set up a whole lot of targets in a warehouse though.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

this one was setup in an indoor track arena.. pretty sweet, long shot we took was 52ish yds, well thats what i shot it for... there was room for up to 80yds


----------



## bitelybowhunter (Mar 28, 2011)

iv only went shot 3-d twice first round was 226 and my second was 236 on a 30 target course 12 bein the best score on a target


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

some pretty good scores


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

ive only been to two and the first one was a 40 target and i shot a 300 and the next one i shot a 329 with 33 targets


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

pretty sure my best was a 338 on a 30 target coarse....it was kind of easy though lol


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Mathewsju said:


> pretty sure my best was a 338 on a 30 target coarse....it was kind of easy though lol


josh, you just gotta make me feel bad don't ya?


----------



## 09Admiral (Apr 29, 2010)

ive shot mainly 40 target courses this year and the scores i remember for sure were 396, 400, 406 and 411. the 396 was ibo and the others were asa


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

N7709K said:


> josh, you just gotta make me feel bad don't ya?


sorry jacob, 3d is one kind of archery i don't completely suck at lol


----------



## strothershooter (Feb 9, 2011)

Just had the transition to a scope 3rd week of shooting club shoots from open averaging bout 2-6 up pretty fair tranistion from hunting pins to a scope !!! pretty proud any asa shooters here (young adult)?! ?!#>!#$2
34t5.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

strothershooter said:


> Just had the transition to a scope 3rd week of shooting club shoots from open averaging bout 2-6 up pretty fair tranistion from hunting pins to a scope !!! pretty proud any asa shooters here (young adult)?! ?!#>!#$2
> 34t5.


i will be next year, metropolis will be my first asa


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

2up with 2 misses due to fletcings tearing off.on a 40 target course in k45


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

Aaron Groce said:


> 2up with 2 misses due to fletcings tearing off.on a 40 target course in k45


nice!


----------



## LLaBarr (May 21, 2011)

ibo 30 target, 11s no 12s, shooting around even 300 that was last score ahc 40yds max


----------



## Bow Predator (Oct 19, 2010)

a 222 out of 200 targets, was my best with 40 yard max. my average is about a 210 out of 20 targets.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

Bow Predator said:


> a 222 out of 200 targets, was my best with 40 yard max. my average is about a 210 out of 20 targets.


shooting from the youth stake?


----------



## Bow Predator (Oct 19, 2010)

Ya. I don't think it was that big of a deal but my dad was pretty excited. But i shot even shooting from their stake so i guess im not that bad of a shot.


----------



## Bow Predator (Oct 19, 2010)

Ya i just started. Just got done with the qualifier and can't wait for State! Shot a 3-D fun shoot in Wagoner, OK and shot 22 up, I guess i was on that day, normally im at even or just above.


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

Josh you dont suck... your just skillfully challanged LOL JK man


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i might go to that too dylan, depends where i end up for the summer.. well that part of the summer


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

Aaron Groce said:


> Josh you dont suck... your just skillfully challanged LOL JK man


Nah, i just feel bad for everyone else. Don't wanna ruin thier self esteme lol


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

lol good comeback there bro


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

I shot one 3 times this weekend my scores were 100, 101 and 104 out of 120 (12 target course) its just a summer course that you can shoot anytime.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Shot a 448 out of a possible 480 today. Most of the shots were around 25-40 yards


----------



## MAbowhunter11 (Dec 14, 2010)

i set a coarse record yesterday shooting open with my hunting rig. perfect score was a 322 and i shot a 322. closest target was 38 yards.
score system is jenkys tho some have 12's and some only have 10's. what ever it was my personal best


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

MAbowhunter11 said:


> i set a coarse record yesterday shooting open with my hunting rig. perfect score was a 322 and i shot a 322. closest target was 38 yards.
> score system is jenkys tho some have 12's and some only have 10's. what ever it was my personal best


Counting 11's or just x's and 10's? and was it marked?


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

On 48 targets I scored 394!


----------



## 3Dblackncamojr (Jun 14, 2011)

Good shooting how many bonus rings did you hit...how many fourteens


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

30 targets 295 60 targets 629


----------



## hoytshooter50 (Dec 31, 2010)

outdoor 3d Highest is only 204 on a 20 target course with 11's being the highest. Indoor 3d is also 204 on 20 targets 11's also. 50 yds being max.


----------



## sightmaster (Jul 1, 2011)

last year at the state championship i shot a 271 out of a 330 from the youth stake.


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

I got 313 out of a possible 442 last weekend.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

380 out of 442. 20-50 yards


----------



## pikemaster (Jun 21, 2010)

ive shot 3 3d's and my best is a 206 outta 20 targets.


----------



## sightmaster (Jul 1, 2011)

my best on a 30 target course is a 282 out of a 311 from the youth stake. my best on a 15 target course is a 134 out of a 150 from the adult stake


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

okay, i just shot a 543 on a 50 target Rinehart 100 course.. from the adult stake.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Shot a 270 out of 300 today.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I think my best score for a 3D was 318 on a 30 target.

Jake


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Oh I forgot my highest is 328 out of 30 targets


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

shot a 394 on a 40 target course counting 11's


----------

